# moving to usa from england



## hallmark (May 26, 2014)

wondering if anyone has been in the same situation as us we are wanting to move to the usa to live and work in 2 to 3 years time what i need to know is what documentation do we need i am married i live in england also would have enough money to support ourselves until we found jobs any help would be grateful


----------



## Autum-n (Oct 22, 2012)

The only way you can do it is if you have a job offer with an H1-B visa and they go to people with very special skills (eg Engineers with a Masters and above). You can't just pop over and look for work. 

It's not all it's cracked up to be over here though, depending on where you live it can be terribly expensive and (for me anyway) I find Americans infuriating, even after 7 years. 

You could try for a student visa but you need tons of money to support yourself or they won't let you do that either and you can't work while you're a student (apart from during the long vacation).


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Autum-n said:


> The only way you can do it is if you have a job offer with an H1-B visa and they go to people with very special skills (eg Engineers with a Masters and above). You can't just pop over and look for work.
> 
> It's not all it's cracked up to be over here though, depending on where you live it can be terribly expensive and (for me anyway) I find Americans infuriating, even after 7 years.
> 
> You could try for a student visa but you need tons of money to support yourself or they won't let you do that either and you can't work while you're a student (apart from during the long vacation).


What do you find so infuriating about Americans? BTW - you may want to read up a bit on US immigration.


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't find Americans any more infuriating than other nations. 
I've never had an H1B, never had any special skills (none that would get me a visa anyway!!!) and I've never been a student in the US.

There are other ways of living in the US....I've been here 8 years now.


----------



## Autum-n (Oct 22, 2012)

twostep said:


> What do you find so infuriating about Americans? BTW - you may want to read up a bit on US immigration.


I know immigration backwards.


----------



## Autum-n (Oct 22, 2012)

mamasue said:


> I don't find Americans any more infuriating than other nations.
> I've never had an H1B, never had any special skills (none that would get me a visa anyway!!!) and I've never been a student in the US.
> 
> There are other ways of living in the US....I've been here 8 years now.


Then you're out of status.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Autum-n said:


> Then you're out of status.


Before making such statements please get the facts. Thank you!


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

Autum-n said:


> Then you're out of status.



Seriously!!??? Do you actually know ANYTHING about immigration??

I've been a US Citizen since March 2013..... 

You know immigration backwards?? Maybe start reading forwards instead! 

BTW.... was there any point to your original post??


----------

